
Elon Musk Is the Henry Ford of His Age. That's Bad - notlob
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-22/elon-musk-is-a-modern-henry-ford-that-s-bad
======
gargravarr
There's some irony in that the 'TPS' acronym used in this article to mean
'Toyota Production System' also stands for 'Throttle Position Sensor', which
also gave Toyota some serious notoriety and shook up the automotive industry's
fix-it-later practises.

